# The Pentagon Channel



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

The Pentagon channel is now on AMC-1 free to air, a great channel for people who are interested in an inside view of the military and the Pentagon! Drop me an email if you need any info on how to pick up this and other FTA channels, once you buy and install a system all the channels are free!


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

PSB said:


> The Pentagon channel is now on AMC-1 free to air, a great channel for people who are interested in an inside view of the military and the Pentagon! Drop me an email if you need any info on how to pick up this and other FTA channels, once you buy and install a system all the channels are free!


Thought there was already a Pentagon channel -- Fox News!
:lol:


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Just wait until you see SKY NEWS INTERNATIONAL, starting this summer/fall. I like NEWS from any and all sources, then I make MY mind up of whats happening in the world, I can watch loads of news channels from the middle east right through to the Pentagon channel, China...... the more news the better!


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

PSB said:


> Just wait until you see SKY NEWS INTERNATIONAL, starting this summer/fall. I like NEWS from any and all sources, then I make MY mind up of whats happening in the world, I can watch loads of news channels from the middle east right through to the Pentagon channel, China...... the more news the better!


PSB - any word on whether and when DISH and/or DirecTV might pick up Sky News and/or the Pentagon Channel? As you say, the more news sources, the better. I'd also welcome a full-time BBC World feed.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I am sure the new "SKY NEWS INTERNATIONAL" channel will make it first, then skynews may make it soon after, you would have to move to Canada for BBC World! Watch out for a BBC America revamp, they have to do something with it, its a one show channel now...
I have no idea if/when the pentagon channel will hit dbs, its worth getting a FTA system for these type of channels, they are a real eye opener, you never know what you will pick up next!


----------



## Marcyjok (Dec 3, 2003)

12/8/04

The Pentagon Channel is now being uplinked on channel 9405 as a Public Interest Channel at 110°. It is not available to subscribers yet. (ANON) 
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm

is it true ?

any news about Sky News in USA ?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

This sounds like a really interesting channel. I'm ready to see it.


----------

